# bin the chain tubes



## markg0vbr (11 Jul 2010)

I have swapped the original idler and chain tubes for terecycle duel idlers on my q. 
the old idler is now on a bracket i have made near the back wheel for the return chain.
biggest difference, is the sound of silence and hill climbing, there is a perceptive difference over a 18mile very hilly run almost two mph increase on the average mph.


----------



## arallsopp (12 Jul 2010)

Good work. I love my Furai when she has a clean chain and muck free idlers. I've never put tubes on her, but suspect these would only add a marginal rub. Its all about the idlers in my world


----------



## byegad (12 Jul 2010)

As an occasional bike cleaner I find the tubes keep my clothing off the mucky chain . If you are an enthusiastic cleaner I can see it makes sense.


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Jul 2010)

I could never understand people who said the tubes were noisy as mine are near-silent, until I met another Trice owner whose tubes were indeed noisy. It seems to be a bit pot-luck, but some adjustment could probably give silent running while keeping the benefits of the tubes (ie. keeping clothes and skin clean!).


----------



## byegad (13 Jul 2010)

My QNT makes a fair amount of chain noise on the front big ring and fairly big rear rings if I am trying hard. It started making more noise recently and I found the pulley bearing was worn. A new bearing has made it a lot quieter. Of course I should be using the middle ring by then anyway. .


----------



## BenM (14 Jul 2010)

The noises that the chain tubes on the Orca make are a useful guide as to when I should be changing gear - unfortunately on some hills there isn't a gear low enough to stop the noise altogether (other than by stopping pedalling)

They keep the chain, and me, clean so they are staying for a while if not for ever.

B.


----------



## starhawk (17 Aug 2011)

I have never heard any noise from my tubes on my Trice Q, the cycle repair man said that they will vear out quite soon but as of now they are doing their job nicely. Saw an american trike which had no tubes at all, the chain run over a number of pulleys under the main frame


----------



## tricksta (20 May 2012)

After soaking my chain in an oil bath last night and just about to refit them, I had an idea that the inside of the tubes would probably contain quite a lot of gunge and dirt build up carried into them by the chain as it rotates. I got a long piece of wire (the galvanised stuff used for fencing) thats about the same thickness as a wire coat hanger but quite a bit softer and made a tight 180deg bend on one end, then i wrapped that end in a scrap of rag and squashed the end of the wire to keep it in place. I pushed this up and down each of my chain tubes like a large bottle brush and unsurprisingly proved there was quite a lot of muck build up.

When I thought the tubes were reasonably clean inside, I grabbed a can of silicon spray and shot it down the high end of each tube until it dripped (or poured) from the other end.

Now both my chain and tubes are smoooooth and even quieter than before. I like the idea of no tubes to reduce friction etc. But I also like to keep my clothing from getting shredded or oily while out riding. So just an idea that might work for those with noisy tubes that want to keep them.


----------



## BlackPanther (21 May 2012)

My tubed trice is only slightly noisier than the un-tubed Bacchetta Strada, but I find it a quite soothing, machine like 'whooshing' noise which adds to the experience. Plus, as I have to thread the trike sideways through a narrow front door by carrying it by the underside of the seat, I need the tubing on to avoid a greasy hand.

Besides, I'm not a bracket making man. I'm a tie wrap and insulating tape kind of guy.


----------

